# New Jersey, Delaware Area - Looking for a Young GSD



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

My fiancé and I have wanted to adopt a GSD for about a year and we're finally getting our first home. We're looking for a German Shepherd to make a good family dog and companion. Our new home has a little over 2 acres so there will be plenty of room for the dog to run, play, exercise and generally have fun.  

We'd prefer a male and already have a name picked out for him (see the username?) but we're not opposed to a female. We really would like to get one young so we can train it from a puppy. We plan to have children in the future and we also have cats so finding a dog with the right temperament and at a young age so we can train it is important to us. We work from home so we would have plenty of time to train the dog. 

We currently live in Northern New Jersey and are moving to the Dover, Delaware area at the end of March. We're willing to travel and would be open to anywhere between NJ and DE or within about 3 hours of this proximity.

We've looked at multiple GSD rescue websites but have found the applications and adoption process to be a little overboard and nit-picky to be perfectly honest. I wonder if some of these rescues really want the dogs to be adopted!

If anyone could point us in the direction of our new best friend we'd be very grateful. aw:


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

You may want to search on Petfinder as that site also lists dogs in shelters. For the rescue, the volunteers have rescued these dogs and have put a lot of time and effort into training the dogs - they know what type of home will be the best fit for the dog. They also want the adoption to be a success because each time the dog is returned it sets the dog back. So they are going to be very selective. Young dogs are harder to find, so you may want to consider an adult - you would know that the adult is good with cats and children. If you do still want a young dog, I suggest you also consider getting a pup from a breeder.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

My advice is to go beyond browsing rescue websites and contact them directly. Go to an adoption event they are holding. Get to know them and help them get to know you. You will find that the process is far less intimidating when you talk to people involved and understand the thinking behind some of the written policies. Take that extra step, at least, before you dismiss them.

In your area, I imagine there are quite a few breed specific and all-breed rescues. 

Actually, I have a lot of family in Westfield, New Jersey and I know the shelter there encourages people to call and talk about what you are looking for so that they can help direct potential adopters to dogs in need. 

I have always volunteered for all-breed rescues and shelters and there are a lot of German Shepherds in these facilities. I think the same would be true in your area.

Best of luck!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

One year old, good with young kids, cats and everything else is a tall order.
Adopters have the right to be demanding, why would not rescues?
Maybe you can look on craigslist: often there are nice dogs there and the owners have no further demands than to get rid of their pet as soon as possible. Nothing nit-picky or overboard. Most shelters have little information about the dogs, so all demands would be hard to meet.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

LookingforLuke said:


> We'd prefer a male and already have a name picked out for him (see the username?)


BTW.. Love the name!!!


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Check Petfinder. There is a GSD rescue in Marcus Hook Pa & Claymont DE, and the Kent and Sussex County SPCA's always have a lot of good GSDs (parents are getting a boy from Sussex in the next few weeks) There is also and GSD rescue in Baltimore


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

TommyB681 said:


> Check Petfinder. There is a GSD rescue in Marcus Hook Pa & Claymont DE, and the Kent and Sussex County SPCA's always have a lot of good GSDs (parents are getting a boy from Sussex in the next few weeks) There is also and GSD rescue in Baltimore


Please also make sure you thoroughly check out any rescue that you are deciding to adopt from. I am in SE PA and have been a volunteer with several rescues in this area for over 5 years. If you want, I can let you know the reputable ones and the ones to avoid. 

As Rebel pointed out, finding a young dog good with all those things will take some patience and for some rescues, they have approved adopters on waiting lists for those kinds of dogs. Best to contact the ones you want to work with and go through the process now.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"One year old, good with young kids, cats and everything else is a tall order" ----- actually I think they are looking for a young puppy (clean slate) which they can name and train .


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

If they are looking for a baby, a breeder may be the easiest way. Caution with the Amish puppy mill breeders. A well-bred working line puppy is around $1500 and up, show line $2500 up. Some breeders also ask questions. Most rescues have wait lists for puppies.


----------



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you for all of the information and quick replies from everyone. We certainly appreciate it. 

Most of the rescues that I've come across require a home visit before being approved for adoption. I'm afraid that as soon as they hear that we're planning a move in the very near future they're automatically going to deny us. Some of these rescues state right on their websites that they do not adopt out of the state of New Jersey (because they want to be able to see the house first). 

I understand their intentions and their hearts are in the right place but (to me) it seems like they can home many more dogs (and to good homes) if they weren't so strict. For us, we've been waiting to get a GSD for a year and we're finally ready to adopt one and give it the home it needs. Having to go on a waiting list with no guarantee of being able to adopt a dog isn't exactly what we're looking for at this point.

I've been searching Petfinder and a lot of the places that advertise are rescues like the ones I previous mentioned.

We've been looking on Craigslist as well. I'm hoping that we can find someone who decides to list on there before deciding to surrender their GSD to a shelter. We haven't had much luck yet though.

I realize that we're looking for a very specific dog and it being a puppy is going to be even harder to find. If we decide to go through a breeder, could anyone recommend reputable breeders in our area? I don't know if publicly posting this on the forums is allowed or not, but a PM would be great.

I've found reputable GSD breeders online but from what I've seen the prices start at around $2,500. They're absolutely beautiful dogs but we're not looking to show the dog or do any specific training with him/her. Again, our main reason for wanting a GSD is to have a great family dog and companion. 

At the other end of the spectrum, I'm finding puppies listed from what appears to be backyard breeders. These puppies are listed at a much more affordable price ($600-$800 range) but I know these individuals are somewhat frowned upon for various reasons and I would really rather not support them if we can help it. We're just not seeing a lot of alternatives at the moment.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LookingforLuke said:


> I understand their intentions and their hearts are in the right place but (to me) it seems like they can home many more dogs (and to good homes) if they weren't so strict..


Many dogs go into the wrong homes without these checks as well. I can think of one person immediately that should never own animals but came off great on paper and dogs are dead. And another who, again is wonderful on paper, but can't handle the dog that was adopted and is going very badly. More extensive checks would have avoided both of these situations.

And you won't know if a rescue will deny you until you try so it isn't fair to them to semi-trash their policies when it's all speculation on your part.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Since you are moving in a month, what I would do is wait, instead of involving a new dog in a big move, then start applying to rescues in that area. There are going to be more younger dogs/pups typically in the spring as people start dumping moms and pups in southern shelters, and Christmas purchases lose their sparkle. 

Definitely do as GSDRaven said in terms of screening the rescues. 



> I understand their intentions and their hearts are in the right place but (to me) it seems like they can home many more dogs (and to good homes) if they weren't so strict. For us, we've been waiting to get a GSD for a year and we're finally ready to adopt one and give it the home it needs. Having to go on a waiting list with no guarantee of being able to adopt a dog isn't exactly what we're looking for at this point.


Think of this like the college admissions process. 

You have difficult to get into schools - the "public Ivies" the real Ivies, and others with high GPA and other requirements. Those are rescues with strict fence and kid rules, etc. 

Then you have your mid-tier schools that do the screening but not at the same levels/with the same restrictions - rescues that do it all, but are willing to look at the case by case. 

Then you have community colleges that by policy have to take all in - that's like a shelter. 

Are any of these inherently wrong? No. Does quality still vary within each of these basic types of colleges? Absolutely! Can you get the very best from a CC? Yes, you can. But in all but most shelters, just like the first 2 types of colleges, there are no guarantees on admissions, waiting lists, etc. 

And with all of those, just like colleges, finding a match is HUGELY important and the biggest predictor, I would guess, in terms of success of adoption. Waiting to find the RIGHT dog is most important.


----------



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Many dogs go into the wrong homes without these checks as well. I can think of one person immediately that should never own animals but came off great on paper and dogs are dead. And another who, again is wonderful on paper, but can't handle the dog that was adopted and is going very badly. More extensive checks would have avoided both of these situations.
> 
> And you won't know if a rescue will deny you until you try so it isn't fair to them to semi-trash their policies when it's all speculation on your part.


That's very unfortunate.

I'm not semi-trash talking their policies. I think if you read the entirety of both of my posts you would see that.  The whole point of my OP was to find a GSD, not talk about rescues. Granted, one sentence from my initial post gave my opinion on their adoption process but the rest of what I've said just explains why getting a puppy from a rescue might not work for us.

Can we please stay on topic?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My post was on topic. I was simply explaining why rescues have those policies. I thought perhaps knowing that might give you a better understanding as I did read your entire post. Good luck with your search.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hard to express --- dogs on Craigs List or BYB type may be "gsd" but be no way anywhere near what a GSD should be like in character . You have looked a full year so I know you are looking for some high expectations in what the dog should be like. Take your time . Move first . Get all set up including outdoor accommodation for the dog.


----------



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

carmspack said:


> hard to express --- dogs on Craigs List or BYB type may be "gsd" but be no way anywhere near what a GSD should be like in character . You have looked a full year so I know you are looking for some high expectations in what the dog should be like. Take your time . Move first . Get all set up including outdoor accommodation for the dog.


Interesting, I haven't thought about it like that. I was mostly concerned with potential health issues but didn't think about character traits with the dog. I would imagine a lot of GSD in shelters and rescues probably come from these sources though.

Can someone recommend reputable GSD breeders in my area? Also, just using ballpark numbers, what would we be looking at for a German Shepherd puppy from a breeder?

Maybe a silly question but since we're looking for a family pet and companion, we don't need a show-line or work-line GSD. Do breeders offer regular GSD? Our biggest concern is that the puppy comes from healthy parents.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

There is another area of the board where you can search for a breeder: Breeding

Good breeders will be asking you the same kind of questions good rescues do.

Again, as I said before, I would wait for the move. It's not that long a wait after a year.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Since yours (and I may add mine) biggest concern is that the GSD comes from healthy parents - ask the hip/elbow ratings for the parents and if the parentage is cleared for DM.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good luck with your new dog/pup. you may one to be
open to a further drive than 3 hours.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

"I just want a pet" - I hear that phrase all the time...it boils down to I don't want to spend alot of money because I don't care about showing or competing so I dont' want to pay for a dog who is bred for those goals.

I am a breeder. I live with my dogs....I love my dogs....I want a dog who has been carefully bred for a predisposition to be mentally sound, physically sound, I want a dog who has a certain physical type, I want stable nerves, solid environmental reactions, and a discerning temperament....

These are things that every pet owner expects to get by choosing a GSD....we both want the same thing. 

Buying a dog from a breeder who choses breeding pairs carefully for complimentary and compensatory factors is what gets you that solid dog - whether you want to show that dog or compete with the dog in some sport is irrelevant...you still want the same quality and care in producing that dog that the person who plans on competition wants...

In the long run, spending the money with a careful, responsible breeder will be the best investment you can make.

Lee


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi again,

I just want to say that I have adopted two dogs in my life. Both would meet all of your criteria. In addition, I have fostered many others that would too.

The first dog I adopted was from a no-kill shelter. While they say they are no kill, that really only applies to the dogs that make it to the adoption wing of the shelter. The only way they get there is if they pass extensive temperament and health tests. I used to volunteer for this organization but I felt that they were too discriminating in determining which dogs made it to the adoption floor (because they did not have a foster program) so I moved on to all-breed rescues.

I have worked with two all-breed rescues in my area. With one, I fostered and then adopted my current dog. He, as I mentioned earlier, meets all of your requirements! And, with this rescue I have fostered a lot of GSDs that would have also been a good fit to your home. If the dog would not be a good fit, the rescue WILL tell you. The only time that isn't the case is if the dog is a puppy. In that circumstance, it would be too hard for the rescue to say anything with any degree of certainty.

The benefit of rescues is that they typically foster the dogs in homes like mine. You can get a good evaluation of the dog's everyday temperament. A good rescue will NOT place a dog in a home where it would be set up to fail. For example, sending a Dog Aggressive dog to a home with other dogs, etc. 

I think that if you go with a good rescue (or even no-kill shelter), you have just as much chance of getting the young adult dog you want as if you were to go to reputable breeder and get a puppy.

One of the members here gave an excellent description of all the things rescue dogs have to go through just to make it to a rescue, or the adoption floor of a no-kill shelter, in a post I saw a long time ago. If anyone remembers it, it would be a great one to share with the OP. The point of the post was that the strength of character these dogs show just to not fail the temperament tests along the way says a lot about the dog! 

Best of luck. No matter which option you choose, I hope you continue to post here and introduce us to your future Luke (or Lucia?) : )


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is this the post? 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ral/166336-rescue-vs-breeder.html#post2241031


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Is this the post?
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ral/166336-rescue-vs-breeder.html#post2241031


Yes this is it!

And, actually it is your post on this thread that I was referring to!

Here it is...

"Dogs in rescue are not necessarily poorly bred. How many of your dogs could:

Sit in a shelter, surrounded by other dogs, maybe in with 7 other dogs in one pen, being barked at, smelling sickness and death after either being dropped off there or being picked up while stray
Get poked and prodded by strangers and have a fake hand coming at them while they are eating and not react
Get tested with other dogs and cats and do well with both
Get thrown into a stranger's car, go to a vet office where they are given the same kind of exams your dogs do, but without a person they know to help them.
Maybe go on a 1 or 2 day transport, being transferred to a new stranger every hour, having to potty on a leash, stay overnight in another stranger's house, or another type of transport in a van with 20-30 other strange dogs
Until they land in a foster home probably with other dogs, cats and maybe even kids, get thrown in a tub and then, maybe, they could rest before going on to the next new thing
Not so bad huh?"

Jean, just so you know, this is one of my all-time favorite posts on this board!!! It is just so true


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

TommyB681 said:


> Check Petfinder. *There is a GSD rescue in Marcus Hook Pa *


I'm going to post this here in case the OP had decided to pursue this particular rescue. You need to make sure the rescues are reputable. Thoroughly research them as you would a breeder.

SPCA Removes Dozens Of Dogs From Del. County Home CBS Philly



> _MARCUS HOOK, Pa. (CBS)_ – The SPCA raided a home in Marcus Hook, Delaware County Friday night, rescuing dozens of dogs from an animal rescue that authorities say was run by a hoarder.
> 
> Authorities called this a “good deed that’s gone off the cliff.” Officials say good intentions may have been there, but unfortunately, there were just too many animals for two people to care for.
> One-by-one, German Shepherds or Shepherd mixes were pulled from Sixth Angel Shepherd Rescue, Inc. located at 15 W. 10TH Street, according to authorities. Pennsylvania SPCA spokeswoman Wendy Morano says new complaints led to officers raiding the shelter and rescuing 30 dogs. Authorities say most of them were covered in feces or urine.
> ...



This is not the first time there have been issues. If you do a search, you will find a snippet about a transport where the rescue was fined or dogs were seized.


----------



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you again everyone for all of your input on the subject. 

Just to give an update, at this point we're strongly leaning towards getting a puppy from a breeder.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

LifeofRiley said:


> Yes this is it!
> 
> And, actually it is your post on this thread that I was referring to!
> 
> ...


Thanks! 

It's true! I "toss" dogs in my car sometimes, take them to a vet for a full exam, take their pictures - and then read about dogs who have had every advantage in life being unable to do this. 

Thanks, Jax.


----------

